# This should be a great week



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

With the cold snap messing everything up last week, Looks like the weather this week will finally set things off. Warm with a chance of warm rain everyday. AND a full moon coming this weekend! Lots of fish full of eggs just dying to go shallow and eat something!
I expect tons of great reports this week. I know I will be moving things around in my schedule later in the week to get out as much as I can.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I will be out in full force after work (baring thunderstorms). 
If anyone would want to ride along feel free to IM me.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm on vacation Thursday and Friday , planning on chasing the white bass for a couple days.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

I have already told the wife not to expect to see much of me after work this week, unless she can track me down.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had not fished the last couple of weeks due to weather among other things. I got out yesterday (Sunday) and got to experience the wrath of this weather's effect. Although the weather when we were out was great the fish were still in a funk. We fished midday which will have an impact but we were chasing crappie and only were able to catch one black crappie in about 6 feet of water. We could not find any more fish until we started targeting the solid marks in 32-35 foot water. We were able to pull a few white crappie from the bottom 5-7 feet of water at that depth but it was SLOW! I am ready to find a shallow bite again!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> We could not find any more fish until we started targeting the solid marks in 32-35 foot water. We were able to pull a few white crappie from the bottom 5-7 feet of water at that depth but it was SLOW! I am ready to find a shallow bite again!


So is everyone expecting them to come back shallow then? Usually this time of year they are about to head out to deeper water. I have fished Griggs a number of times for them and have got nada,zilch, nothing, when usually this time of year they should be thick up in the shallow water, but all ive gotten is stupid warmouth


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

If we are talking crappie yeah still lots of fish with eggs that should rush the shallows at some point. Im guessing the eyes will finally get out of the post spawn funk also and head shallow to feed.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the water temp is almost 10 degrees less than it usually is this time of year at least at delaware that was the case


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I will be out in full force after work (baring thunderstorms).
> If anyone would want to ride along feel free to IM me.


Sent you a PM, would love to make some new friends and fishing buddies!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> If we are talking crappie yeah still lots of fish with eggs that should rush the shallows at some point. Im guessing the eyes will finally get out of the post spawn funk also and head shallow to feed.


Yea I was talking crappie, Eyes have all but vanished, unless your fishslim


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Water reached 58 @ Alum yesterday and should really shoot up this week. 
I took Thursday off so will be out in the Gambler sporting the speedo 

Sent replies back on the PM's


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Yea I was talking crappie, Eyes have all but vanished, unless your fishslim


I'm starting to think hes got a huge aquarium at home he drags them hawgs out of for photo ops.. LOL


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Sent you a PM, would love to make some new friends and fishing buddies!


Just making sure you saw the comment about the Speedo..


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Just making sure you saw the comment about the Speedo..


Sometimes, you just have to live a little!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Sometimes, you just have to live a little!


Very true my friend. Very true!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Had the same experience sunday as well. Marked all the fish in the mouths of coves. We slow rolled BJS in coves with a channel 10-12' and only picked up 3-4 crappie. Had a lil fury of smallmouths for a bit but nothing sizable.

Chompin to see what things will be like tonite and the rest of the week.



bkr43050 said:


> I had not fished the last couple of weeks due to weather among other things. I got out yesterday (Sunday) and got to experience the wrath of this weather's effect. Although the weather when we were out was great the fish were still in a funk. We fished midday which will have an impact but we were chasing crappie and only were able to catch one black crappie in about 6 feet of water. We could not find any more fish until we started targeting the solid marks in 32-35 foot water. We were able to pull a few white crappie from the bottom 5-7 feet of water at that depth but it was SLOW! I am ready to find a shallow bite again!


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I caught 5 (3 black, 2 white) during lunch in the Scioto downtown. Of those, 4 were keepers. I'd say this week, it's on!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Banked fished that 40mph winds last week. The eyes were up in the mud line and hitten good. 2.75 joshy's swims and a #8 HJ perch color. Fishen with wind like that wasen't much fun but the fish were there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yarmo said:


> I have already told the wife not to expect to see much of me after work this week, unless she can track me down.


you sound alot like me back in my younger days. i told my wife if we ever hit the lottery i was going to buy a satellite phone and she could call me when she needed me,LOL.
sherman


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

My wife works the next 3 nights. All I have to do is clean my side of the closet and I'm free to go. I feel like a fever just broke saying that she has been a pain the last day or so.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

geoffoquinn said:


> My wife works the next 3 nights. All I have to do is clean my side of the closet and I'm free to go. I feel like a fever just broke saying that she has been a pain the last day or so.


I come here to vent I don't entirely mean every bit of what I said. Just a little of it.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I can't wait to hit the bass waters this week. Hopefully tomorrow after work I'm not too tired and I'll head out.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Water reached 58 @ Alum yesterday and should really shoot up this week.
> I took Thursday off so will be out in the Gambler sporting the speedo
> 
> Sent replies back on the PM's


I wonder how important is the water surface temperature? I was on Kiser over a month ago, when we had those crazy 80°F days. My FF was showing 72°F water temp but I dont think that means much when there is a very strong thermocline just foot below.

My transducer is only 3 inches deep in the water, I imagine some larger boats get readings from a little deeper.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

leckig said:


> I wonder how important is the water surface temperature? I was on Kiser over a month ago, when we had those crazy 80°F days. My FF was showing 72°F water temp but I dont think that means much when there is a very strong thermocline just foot below.
> 
> My transducer is only 3 inches deep in the water, I imagine some larger boats get readings from a little deeper.


It is really obvious as to the effect of the temp measurement only being in the top foot of water when you are out from morning and on through midday. The temps can go up several degrees and obviously the entire water column does not warm to that extent. I am sure that in early March when we were having those crazy hot days there was an even more drastic difference in the temp from surface to just a couple of feet down. As the spring moves along that difference tends to decrease as the entire water slowly increases. Most lakes will never reach a point that it is all the same, if so it would probably not be a good things. As you mentioned there is a thermocline that slowly diminishes. The only way to know the temperature that the fish deal with would be with a probe dropped to the desired depth. I would think with the warmer temps that we have in the forecast it should not be long until the spawn is on for the crappie on most waters.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> you sound alot like me back in my younger days. i told my wife if we ever hit the lottery i was going to buy a satellite phone and she could call me when she needed me,LOL.
> sherman


 I am lucky in the fact that my wife loves to fish almost as much as I do. Her preferred target is big catfish. She got her cat pole, "Big Bertha", out last night and put new 20# on it. I may be the one having a hard time finding her, lol.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I made it out on Griggs today in the yak. I went to look for some big crappie, but had also just changed all my tackle over to one box. So I had forgotten smaller jig heads for the plastics I was using. 

I would like to thank who ever got snagged up on a submerged tree , with a small chartreuse jig, with a white/red tube. I ended up getting it out of the water and used that jig the rest of the day, with my own plastics. I caught 10-12 crappie, all 9-11 inches with a mix of white and black. All were caught in 3-5 fw very close to structure, if you were not close to snagging, you were not caching fish.

Threw some spinners and swim baits for the LM , but had no luck. 

Water clarity was 1-2 ft.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

yarmo said:


> I am lucky in the fact that my wife loves to fish almost as much as I do. Her preferred target is big catfish. She got her cat pole, "Big Bertha", out last night and put new 20# on it. I may be the one having a hard time finding her, lol.


Catfish are the sole reason I have a spare medium light rod!


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Catfish are the sole reason I have a spare medium light rod!


 As I have said before, her and I grew up fishing the Ohio River, so chasing cats, stripers, and wipers has been in our blood since birth, lol. We each have our "regular" light, or med. light outfits. We each also have a couple bigger outfits just for the big boys.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> With the cold snap messing everything up last week, Looks like the weather this week will finally set things off.


You are right. The cold snap really messed 'em up last week. 

We had my family fish-camp last week/weekend with eight men and six watercraft at AEP Recreation Land. We got soaked with rain, and we could see our breath in the afternoon! We caught a lot of dinks/males. And I caught the best two bass (a couple of 3-pounders) of the group. We were in Ohio largemouth bass glory land and couldn't get a big one.

At this point, I reserve my right to blame it on the weather and not my fishing skills. Ha Ha!

I've seen bass fanning beds recently on a few Central & Southeastern Ohio lakes lately. This week 'ought to bring in some good reports.


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Big Joshy said:


> With the cold snap messing everything up last week, Looks like the weather this week will finally set things off. Warm with a chance of warm rain everyday. AND a full moon coming this weekend! Lots of fish full of eggs just dying to go shallow and eat something!
> I expect tons of great reports this week. I know I will be moving things around in my schedule later in the week to get out as much as I can.


Hey Big Joshy,

A side note here, I used your swimbaits last week in the spillway at Alum Creek and caught my first saugeyes with the swimbait. Had a blast with them. Not keeper sizes but fun none the less. I forgot to take a picture of them but they did definitely swallow the whole swimbait. And this is my first catch with any swimbait. I typically don't like to use swimbaits because in the past they want to just spin/rotate on itself and nothing hits it. Yours worked to perfection. I look forward to taking them with me to Erie sometime this year and a couple different Reservoirs that I like to fish.

Thanks a bunch, I am a believer in your swimbaits.

Steve(BuckIfan09)


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone catching any large mouth yet? Hopefully the water temp will go up


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

I pulled some Dink largemouths out of griggs the otherday


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Got a 3lb'r and a 2lb'r outta Rockmill the other day.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I missed a monster the other day at a housing development pond. Was ticking a top water popper 10 feet from the shore. While talking to my son, I heard it hit the surface. I was so distracted, by the time I realized what I had saw it was too late =(


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well as usual Ohio weather wants to make it hard on us now we get the heat and get flooded. Never fails,have had good sucess on eyes and larger crappies. The river crappies are spawing many males black as coal with female coming in steady got into some dandies off shore in evening with float and tube jig dipping the wood in the higher water. Had to move south to stay ahead of mud line moving thru fast. These fish muddy or not wll be dropping eggs fast and furious this week hopefuly we will get chance for water to clean up some and get after them in near future. Eys are hitting jigs and 2.3 to 2.75 big joshy swims hard . Hit 23 in two short outings from 2 places with a few pushing 22-23" most though agresive males 16-18" perect eaters.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Went to a local quarry yesterday and the LM were up in the shallows in force. I could not get anything to hit though. I did find a whole mess of crappie and gills though up shallow. The gills were almost round with eggs. Any idea how to pull the LM off the shallows ? Maybe i caught them a day early and they hadn't dropped yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Anywhere I could buy Joshyswimmingbaits in person or does it have to be online? I'm itching to try them


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just online for now. Sorry


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Just ordered mine today!!! I'm looking forward to fishing with them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

